
Why AdTrader Is Suing Google and Why Most Advertisers Might Never Get the Chance - russellbeattie
https://hackernoon.com/why-adtrader-is-suing-google-and-why-most-advertisers-might-never-get-that-chance-again-2bc3ee376d0c
======
russellbeattie
Let's see... Cancelling your account without warning, accusing you of fraud,
refusing to give details justifying their actions, providing no form of formal
redress and revoking any payment due. Yep, that sounds like Google alright.
Amazing it's taken this long for them to be called out on it.

